# Stab wound left upper arm/ bleeding veins



## tabbsmith (Jun 16, 2011)

I need help coding this surgery--the op report listed below:

The wound appeared tunneled, just inferior to the neurovascular complex.  There was some venous bleeding noted.  There was a small vessell that had been transected.  This vessel was ligated with 3-0 silk suture.  The artery was identified and did appear to have some hematoma in the wall.  There was als a small branch of the artery which was transected.  This was ligated with 3-0 silk suture.

Please advise on the cpt codes and dx's, too

Thanks


----------



## surgonc87 (Jun 24, 2011)

37618  
Ligation, major artery (eg, post-traumatic, rupture); extremity  


MS


----------



## tabbsmith (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------

